# Kilbride/Specialty Shows in Milton, Ont



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck!! Graeme and Emily finished Woo for me last summer. Emily usually updates facebook with their haul from the day...
Erica


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck on a very busy weekend!!!
Timber's breeder is showing his sister at the specialty show in Milton this weekend!
How exciting!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck! I'll be in QC that weekend, but one of my puppies will be at that show with her owner.  She's a Junior puppy from my repeat Emmie/Robin breeding. Let me know if you see her!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Good luck Razz! This must be so exciting for you.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Good luck! I'll be in QC that weekend, but one of my puppies will be at that show with her owner.  She's a Junior puppy from my repeat Emmie/Robin breeding. Let me know if you see her!


As long as she's there for Sunday, I'll see her! What is her name? 

Razz is also entered as a Jr. Puppy!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Good luck on a very busy weekend!!!
> Timber's breeder is showing his sister at the specialty show in Milton this weekend!
> How exciting!


She'll be competing against (2) of Razz's sisters!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ooh! Good luck this weekend! Sure sounds like a busy one. 

I would have definitely come to watch part of it if I weren't in Dubai... 

I saw a while back that there was some sort of dog show in Georgetown on September 11th weekend, are you going to that one? I'm not sure if it's an agility or confirmation or anything. It's close to me and I wanted to learn more about what happens at a show so I was planning on stopping by.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck and I hope it rains so everyone can see how awesome Razz really is!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Good Luck Razz!! hope you guys have an awesome weekend,fingers crossed for a new Ch.:crossfing


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Gwen said:


> As long as she's there for Sunday, I'll see her! What is her name?
> 
> Razz is also entered as a Jr. Puppy!


SunKissed N Nitro's Blue Rising Star 

Good luck!!!!!!


----------

